# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Помогу переделать текст песни

## Sens

Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости  :Aga:   - пишите.

----------


## Sens

Для примера песня Пугачевой и Галкина "Будь или не будь" переделанная для свадьбы:
Быть нынче празднику, 
быть нынче радости
И настроению
свадебным нынче быть.
Быть лучше вместе нам, 
Жить лучше весело,
И поздравления
вовремя говорить.

Припев:
Быть или не быть?
Только бы не забыть
Всё, что хочу сказать,
Надо вам пожелать:
В полном согласьи жить,
Вместе по жизни плыть, 
новой семье вовек - быть!

(к невесте) 
Будь с ним поласковей, 
стреляй в него глазками,
Будет вовеки муж 
только тебя любить. 
Это так просто - 
Ты люби, и доброты 
не забывай воек, 
муж - тоже человек!

Припев:
Брак или не брак?
Я не пойму никак.
Дело хорошее,
Зачем же назвали так?
Я тебе друг, не враг,
это бесспорный факт,
пусть же без брака будет
ваш брак!

Припев кода:
Быть или не быть?
Только бы не забыть
Всё, что хочу сказать,
Надо вам пожелать....

Можно я сяду здесь?
Есть мне или не есть?
Иль на диету сесть
здесь?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Sens*,
 молодец,классно,может ещё для свадебы или юбилея что-нить переделайте

----------


## Sens

Конечно, вот последнее, под песню "Потерянный рай" (Ария)

От края до края 
столы круто накрывают,
еду выставляют 
небывалой красоты.
но я не достану
тарелка моя пустует. 
Тебя окликаю,
и в ответ мне скажешь ты:

Насыпай, 
всё, что есть на столах насыпай.
Насыпай 
под пенье меня.
Далеко, 
там, где хлеба кончается край
ты  салат попробуй давай!

----------


## Umka

*Sens*,
 классно!

----------


## smychok

Вопрос на засыпку- работа на интерес???
У меня есть песня - музыка получилась класной , а вот слова меня не устраивают!!!!
Мне нужно её сделать от имени шута!!!!
В альбоме регистрирую как автора!!!!

----------


## Танюсик1980

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Здравствуйте! Прочитала Ваше предложение по переделке песен. Не могли бы Вы переделать песню "Мы желаем счастья вам" на свадьбу молодоженам от родственников. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## optimistka17

> Не могли бы Вы переделать песню "Мы желаем счастья вам" на свадьбу молодоженам от родственников. Заранее спасибо!


 Я знаю Анечку .Она большая умница И переделывает песни прекрасно ... Сюда заходит по-моему не часто(но может я и ошибаюсь) 
 Если Вам надо побыстрее,-сходите в раздел "Для ведущих" и озвучьте Вашу просьбу там...

----------


## Танюсик1980

> Я знаю Анечку .Она большая умница И переделывает песни прекрасно ... Сюда заходит по-моему не часто(но может я и ошибаюсь) 
>  Если Вам надо побыстрее,-сходите в раздел "Для ведущих" и озвучьте Вашу просьбу там...


Спасибо Вам огромное!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Конечно, вот последнее, под песню "Потерянный рай" (Ария)
> 
> От края до края 
> столы круто накрывают,
> еду выставляют 
> небывалой красоты.
> но я не достану
> тарелка моя пустует. 
> Тебя окликаю,
> ...


Прикольно...
Стёб на грани фола...

----------


## 0spa

у тебя хорошее предложение. :Ok:   как я могу тебя найти, если мне нужна твоя помощь?kuku 
мой e-mail: n-d-p@mail.ru

----------


## Corpse_Bride

мне надо переделать эту песню так чтоб получилась песня на тему здорового образа жизни и здорового времяпровождения.


Кабы не было зимы
В гоpодах и селах,
Hикогда б не знали мы
Этих дней веселых.

Hе кружила б малышня
Возле снежной бабы,
Hе петляла бы лыжня,
Кабы, кабы, кабы

Кабы не было зимы
В этом нет секрета
От жары б увяли мы,
Hадоело б лето
Hе пришла бы к нам метель
Hа денек хотя бы.
И снегирь не сел на ель
Кабы, кабы, кабы

Кабы не было зимы
А все время
Мы б не знали кутерьмы
Hовогодней этой,
Hе спешил бы Дед Мороз
К нам через ухабы,
Лед на речке б не замерз
Кабы, кабы, кабы.

Кабы не было зимы
В городах и селах,
Hикогда б не знали мы
Этих дней веселых

----------


## nufka7777777

помогите пожалуйста переделать слова песни бременские музыканты - ничего на свете лучше нету. только первый куплет - для службы такси. если получится укажем вас как автора стихов для рекламы. Такси Рикша. Номер 227777

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Sens*,
 помогите пожалуйста переделать слова песни бременские музыканты - ничего на свете лучше нету. только первый куплет - для службы такси. если получится укажем вас как автора стихов для рекламы. Такси Рикша. Номер 227777

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Ничего на свете лучше нету,
В "Рикшу" позвони и в миг приедут,
Нам в дороге, не страшны преграды,
Вас доставить к адресату рады,
Вас доставить к адресату рады.

По волнам асвальтным,словно в лодке,
Двести двадцать семь и три семёрки,
Вас с комфортом быстренько доставят,
На дороге, в пробках не оставят,
На дороге, в пробках не оставят.

Не страшны нам ямы и ухабы,
Позвоните, мы клиентам рады.
Ваши жизни в "Рикше" под защитой,
С "Рикшей" встреча будет не забытой, 
С "Рикшей" встреча будет не забытой!

----------


## aigul

Это точно нет такси чудесней,
А поездка с нами будет песней
За кофорт и быстроту в ответе.
Довезем мы вас быстрее света!
Довезем мы вас быстрее света 
ла-ла - ла ла- ла-ла...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Или даже так

Лучше "Рикши" нет такси, известно,
А поездка с нами будет песней
За кофорт и быстроту в ответе.
Довезем мы вас быстрее ветра!
Довезем мы вас быстрее ветра 
ла-ла - ла ла- ла-ла...

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> автора стихов для рекламы.


Да-а-а? Что и гонорар?...:biggrin:



> для службы такси.


Да можно...Хотя бы город укажите, пригодится для рифмы...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Хотя бы город укажите, пригодится


Оксана, пригодиться для Налоговой :biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Ну вот, наспех.....
.......................................................................................................................


Днём и ночью в зной и дождь и ве-етер
Лучшее такси на целом све-ете
Вас доставит, как на вертолёте 
"Рикши" вы быстрее не найдё-ёте...        (посл 2 строчки повт. 2 раза)

Два, два, семь, семь, семь, семь            (в песне ля-ля-ля) 
Вы набирайте,
Два, два, семь, семь, семь, семь
Нас вызывайте,
Минуты не пройдёт
Вы нас встречайте
И с ветерком домчим мы в миг ва-а-ас...

*Добавлено через 1 час 46 минут*
(...или последняя строчка)
.......................................................................................................................
Запомни: два, два, семь, семь, семь, се-е-емь...


(вариантов на самом деле немало...)

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*shoymama*,рекламма должна умещаться в 15 секунд, попробуй уложиться спев эти стихи :rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

!5 секунд - это просто короткий видеоряд. Если клиент заказывает песню, значит располагает суммой на более длительное время. А за 15 сек - только слоган можно впихнуть.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*shoymama*,читайте внимательно заказ. :Aga: 



> только первый куплет - для службы такси.... для рекламы. Такси Рикша. Номер 227777


Четверостийшие можно уложить в этот срок,но не больше.
Да и стихи писать никто не собирался, только слоган.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/407109.jpg[/IMG]

*Любовь шагает по планете,
Влюбляйтесь взрослые и дети,
Любите землю и цветы,
Ведь нет прилесней красоты!

Любите дом свой и очаг,
Любви на свете каждый рад,
Любовь с рожденьем нам дана,
И в жизне каждому нужна!

Любите мать,своих детей,
Друзей, подружек,сыновей,
Влюбляйтесь взрослые и дети,
Любовь шагает по планете!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Да ладно вам! Это ж всё не серьёзно. Мне, понятно, лестно, что кто-то оценил моё
баловство, так сказать...Все молодцы. Хватит критиковать-то друг друга.
Я вот в 37лет только с интернетом познакомилась, дочка просила... Через 2 дня "знакомства" наткнулась на форум, увлеклась...Смотрю, люди стихи сочиняют...
и я давай...До этого мне и в голову не пришло что-то там пытаться...
Вот мама моя классно пишет! Как-нибудь представлю на ваш суд...

РЕБЯТА! ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!

[IMG]http://*********ru/440903m.jpg[/IMG]


Кстати про такси...А заказчик-то где? :eek:

----------


## Елена75

Кто-нибудь помогите переделать текст песни на 23 февраля для мужчин - сотрудников МЧС на мотив песни мушкетеров.
"Пора пора порадуемся". Я попробовала, но что-то не очень.

Песня про отважных спасателей и пожарных, которые всегда приходят первыми на помощь, что то в этом роде, ну и про любовь конечно.


 Дело  происходит в Уральске.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Как тебя пропиарила shoymama!!!


:eek:  :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Пойду учиться...


Не бери в голову...Делай как считаешь нужным, и не думай о том, что скажут другие. Сколько людей, столько и мнений... :flower:

----------


## Елена75

*aigul*,
*Ksana tenlark*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Вот вы все спорите, а я реально попросила помощь  в переделке песни, но никто пока так и не откликнулся.Это что так сложно для вас?

----------


## Лев

*Елена75*,
 Где материал для переделки? Основной и тот, что сама пыталась? А то получается, что не переделывать надо, а с нуля делать - это уже дороже, чем бесплатно:biggrin:

----------


## Елена75

*Лев*,



> Кто-нибудь помогите переделать текст песни на 23 февраля для мужчин - сотрудников МЧС на мотив песни мушкетеров.
> "Пора пора порадуемся". Я попробовала, но что-то не очень.
> 
> Песня про отважных спасателей и пожарных, которые всегда приходят первыми на помощь, что то в этом роде, ну и про любовь конечно.
> 
> 
>  Дело  происходит в Уральске.


вот же мой пост. :smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Лев*,
не, мой лучше не показывать, после того как я прочитала все ваши творения. А песню про мушкетеров вроде все знают

----------


## YuYu

Елена75! Нашла в сети вот такую переделку, может, что пригодится.
Поётся на мотив "Пора-пора-порадуемся":

Опять февраль, и красное число,
А значит, День Защитника по плану!
И нас опять на сцену занесло,
Нанять ансамбль пока не по карману!

Припев:
Пора-пора-порадуемся
На своём веку
Тому, что есть мужчины,
Свободному деньку!
Пока-пока-пока у нас защитники такие,
Судьбе не раз шепнём :
-Мерси боку!

Нужны мужчинам деньги -
Се ля ви!
А женщинам они нужны тем паче!
Но главное, - желаем вам любви!
И пусть сопровождают вас удачи!

Припев.

----------


## Лев

> вот же мой пост.


Я не о посте, а о материале. Ломать голову с чистого листа неохота. Стесняешься
показать, шли в личку... и именно так, как ты задумала.

----------


## Елена75

*YuYu*,
спасибо, эту я уже нашла, но она что-то не очень поется

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*YuYu*,
Опять февраль, и красное число,
А значит, День Защитника по плану!

 у нас в Казахстане  это не красное число, да и неофиц.праздник, а так, день мужчин мы его называем.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Елена75*,
 Не обижайся, но я пас...И правда сложно для меня.
А ты сама попробуй, часто самой сделать лучше, чем на кого-то надеяться... :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> aigul,
> Ksana tenlark,
> Anastasia Andreevna,
> Вот вы все спорите, а я реально попросила помощь


*Елена75*,попросить на форуме можно только виртуально. :Aga: 



> Лев,
> не, мой лучше не показывать,





> у нас в Казахстане  это не красное число


Что бы знать ваше направление и смысл будущей песни необходим ваш вариант.
В противном случае к каждому слову будут придирки,это у нас нет,а так мы не делаем и т.д.
И желательно ссылку на песню,под которую переделывать.

----------


## Елена75

> *Елена75*,попросить на форуме можно только виртуально.
>  :biggrin:
> 
> Что бы знать ваше направление и смысл будущей песни необходим ваш вариант. мой есть, могу только в личку, так как не очень нравится.
> В противном случае к каждому слову будут придирки,это у нас нет,а так мы не делаем и т.д.
> И желательно ссылку на песню,под которую переделывать.


ссылку попробую вставить.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
http://multimidia.narod.ru/movies.htm

там по алфавиту названия фильмов.  Д" Артаньян и три мушкетера. Песня мушкетеров.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Елена75*, в личке посмотрите вариант.

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему почистила... :mad:
нашли повод...
А в заключение хочу сказать: Чего вы добиваетесь? Хотите, чтобы и поэтический раздел стал мертвым, без обсуждений, критики и возможности комментировать? Если не желаете, чтоб кто-то критиковал ваши произведения (хотя переделки НИЧЬИ не считаю творчеством, нашли из-за чего споры разводить) НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЙТЕ ВООБЩЕ ЗДЕСЬ!!!
 К сожалению, в последнее время и этот раздел превращается в место восхваления... по поводу и без оного...

----------


## Людмила Радченко

А я тоже стою с протянутой рукой. Помогите переделать песню. Всю не надо, нужно только несколько строчек. Пожалуйста.
Год 2008 уже закончился, 2009 по размеру не лезет:smile:

Мы идем по городу, солнышко светит, 
Люди улыбаются, глядя на нас 
- Посмотрите, как похожи! 
Близнецы мы, ну и что же? 
Мы идем по людной улице и поем весенний джаз! 
О том, что кончилась зима, 
Невероятная зима, 
Зима 2008 года. 
И к нам опять идет она, 
Такая юная весна, 
И снова просыпается природа. 
Тормозят водители на перекрестке, 
Постовой с улыбкой пропускает нас, 
- Ну девчонки, молодцы! Проходите близнецы! 
Мы идем по главной улице и поем весенний джаз! 
О том что кончилась зима, 
Опять оттаяли дома, 
И нет плохой погоды у природы 
Проснись и пой, пришла она, 
Такая юная весна, 
Весна 2008 года.

----------


## Лев

*Людмила Радченко*,
 Песню всю надо переделывать - текст какой-то самопальный...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Лев*,вы даже музыки не слышали к песне,а сразу в ведро.

*Людмила Радченко*,а что хоть в эксклюзиве было, Гурченко?
У меня сразу вклеилось:-*Две тысачи девя-атого похода.*

----------


## Лев

> Лев,вы даже музыки не слышали к песне,а сразу в ведро.


Капитал Маркса тоже на музыку клали...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Лев,не будем обсуждать на кого или на что клали, ладно?

----------


## Лев

> Лев,не будем обсуждать на кого или на что клали, ладно?


Ты первая начала обсуждать, я поддержал тебя:rolleyes: не выспалась?
Удивляюсь, как ты не чувствуешь ритмическую рваность строчек или не хочешь Людмилу обидеть? Я не хочу никого обижать, а своё мнение можно ведь не только тебе высказывать или монополия?:cool:

----------


## Markovich

> Капитал Маркса тоже на музыку клали...:rolleyes:


Лев,неужели и Капитал? Ну ничего святого нет!Так и представляю
себе куплеты  "Призрак коммунизма бродит по Европе -тра та - та -та -та..."
Только вот какую бы рифму подобрать к по Европе?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Пора переименовывать эту тему - отклонение от неё явно зашкаливает :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> как ты не чувствуешь ритмическую рваность строчек


*Лев*,это же ждаз,который сам по себе имеет такую неординарную структуру.
Я,как поняла,это уже готовая песня,которая была написанна к 2008 году,а сейчас надо год поменять только,не испортив песню. Вот и получается,что не слышав исходники,не реально так шашкой сразу рубить с горяча. Мне попадались такие тексты, которые не дочитав можно было сразу смять и в ведро, набор не связанных слов или каша-мала. Но когда услышала демку от автора, на которую нужна была только аранжировка, то пришлось извиняться. Вот и в этот раз не хочу так легкомысленно сразу рвать на клочки не услышанное.



> "Призрак коммунизма бродит по Европе -тра та - та -та -та..."


Где то я слышала такую тему..."Ногу свело" или что то там скрючило вроде бы.


> Только вот какую бы рифму подобрать к по Европе?


Эх,*Markovich*, даже дети знают, не окончив гуманитарии.
Конечно же не :biggrin:, а  :Jopa:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,это же ждаз,


Ударим ритмом по ЖДАЗУ:rolleyes:

----------


## Markovich

Эх,*Markovich*, даже дети знают, не окончив гуманитарии.
Конечно же не :biggrin:, а  :Jopa: [/QUOTE]

Настя! Как можно - при дамах? :Oj:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Настя! Как можно - при дамах?


Для того и смаймики придумали,что бы молча вставлять :biggrin:

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Прошу прощения, что не появлялась - были проблеммы с интернетом. Да это джаз. 
Это детская песня, поют сестры Толмачевы, победители детского евровидиния в 2006 году. И все года до 2009 рифмовались:smile: Дочка хочет спеть эту песню с подружкой в школе, поэтому я и озаботилась. На конкурсе слышала пели "Весна, не помню я какого года". Но мне хочется покрасивше, а самой не думается.:frown:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> победители детского евровидиния в 2006 году.





> не выспалась?
> Удивляюсь, как ты не чувствуешь ритмическую рваность строчек





> Но когда услышала .........то пришлось извиняться.


:rolleyes:Лев,может порвём Евровидение за рваность строчек?

----------


## shoymama

Да выкиньте вы слово "Весна" и после "две тысячи" - небольшую паузу...и далее по тексту - девятого года (раз уж это рваный джаз [img]http://s15.******info/0eeb6c4d79d439554a2367e9aeb3cdca.gif[/img])

П.С Здрассьте всем! А мужчинам - еще и с праздником!

----------


## Leonel

ПРошу прощения,очень нужна помощь:
Мы решили в Институте на 8 марта спеть и сыграть девчонкам песню мушкетеров(пора-пора порадуемся...)
Играть буду на гитаре,вот только проблема с текстом.
Хотим переделать его под 8 марта,но пока безуспешно((
Буду очень благодарен,если кто-нибудь поможет его составить.:rolleyes:

----------


## LenaTheStud

Доброе время суток! Помогите бедным студентам! Нужна переделка песни Бременских музыкантов для выступления в экономическом вузе с соответствующим текстом... Заранее благодарны!

----------


## NataFka11

Здраствуйте, помогите пожалуйста переделать песню Ани Лорак - Солнце. Очень красивая музыка,хотим спеть ее как заключительную на выпускном в школе, а красивых слов придумать не сможем... буду очень признательна, если кто-то отзовется на просьбу...

Кто приходит и заводит эти часы,
Словно наших дней возводит солнце на весы -
Дней до разлуки...
Как мы жили - не ценили каждый светлый час,
Мы с тобою позабыли все, что выше нас -
Там, во вселенной...

ПРИПЕВ:

Знаю, сердце разорваться может любя,
Это как с душой расстаться - жить без тебя...
Ты боль моя, любовь моя,
Я все тебе отдам любовь моя, всю себя.
Океаны расплескаться могут любя,
Это как с душой расстаться - жить без тебя
Ты боль моя, любовь моя,
И над тобою стану солнцем я, для тебя! 


Утром темным, днем холодным тихо пойду,
Отведу лучом покорным от тебя беду,
Друг мой сердечный.
Ты поверь мне, я не стану солнцем для других,
На твоем плече оставлю свет своей руки -
Свет всей вселенной...

ПРИПЕВ:

Знаю, сердце разорваться может любя,
Это как с душой расстаться - жить без тебя!
Ты боль моя, любовь моя,
Я все тебя отдам любовь моя, всю себя.
Океаны расплескаться могут любя,
Это как с душой расстаться - жить без тебя,
Ты боль моя, любовь моя
И над тобою стану солнцем я - для тебя!



Кто приходит и заводит эти часы?..

----------


## nusha408

Здравствуйте!!!!!
А вы не могли бы помочь переделать текст песни Алсу "дуэт" для школьного последнего звонка????Ооочень нужно!!!

----------


## Лоновушка

Пожалуйста, может Вы мне сможете помочь. Мне нужна песня переделка на "Последний звонок" на мотив песни "Если хочешь остаться" группы "Дискотека Авария", посвященная бывшему директору.Для справки: она очень много сделала для школы, вела у нас физику, обладала прекрасным чувством юмора, нашла себе достойную замену. Работала у нас всего два года, но очень многое за этот короткий срок сделала, зовут ее Светлана Викторовна. Если нужна минусовка, оригинал или текст песни, могу выслать
                                   Контакты: Emeil: katrinlon91@mail.ru
                                                  icq: 429-687-012
                                                                       Екатерина.
Пожалуйста помогите...

----------


## олесенок

Прошу не хвататься за животы от смеха от моего творения, потому и обращаюсь за помощью. Нужна переделка на мотив "Короли ночной Вероны" по теме правила дорожного движения, выступление агитбригады "Добрая дорога домой", куплет не могу доделать:
Каждый ЮИДовец должен учесть
Что он соратник и друг ДПС.
Бдительны будьте, взимно добры,
Выучи правила, их примени.
Если учтешь все, дороги твои
Будут безоблачны и  ........ (не могу придумать слово)
И неизменно во все времена
Доброй дорога домой быть должна.
Может поможете еще куплетом, наподобие этого имеющегося ужаса.

----------


## sendaysa

> Если учтешь все, дороги твои
> Будут безоблачны и ........


Будут безоблачны днем и в ночи

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Если учтешь все, дороги твои
> Будут безоблачны и ........


Попробуйте еще так, только проверьте темпоритм( я не знаю этой песни - сорри(

Если и друг твой их не забудет
То на дорогах аварий не будет

----------


## Альбиночка007

Здравствуйте,помогите пожалуйста переделать песню Крокодила Гены,переделать для поздравления именинницы,она библиотекарь,зовут Нина,ей будет 30 лет,любящий муж и лапочка дочка.))  можно тока второй куплет переделать.Вот оригинал: 
Пусть бегут неуклюже
Пешеходы по лужам,
А вода - по асфальту рекой.
И неясно прохожим
В этот день непогожий
Почему я веселый такой.

Припев:
     Я играю на гармошке
     У прохожих на виду..
     К сожаленью, день рожденья
     Только раз в году.
     К сожаленью, день рожденья
    Только раз в году.

Прилетит вдруг волшебник
В голубом вертолете
И бесплатно покажет кино,
С днем рожденья поздравит
И, наверно, оставит
Мне в подарок пятьсот "эскимо".

*Добавлено через 24 часа 43 минуты*
мне надо срочно,если не получится,подскажите,где ещё можно попросить)))

----------


## Альбиночка007

мне уже не надо)))))

----------


## Boney M

> мне уже не надо)))))


Ну уж нет! Мы все равно напишем! :biggrin:

----------


## олесенок

Кто о чем, а я все о правилах дорожного движения.
Помогите, может кое-какие фразы подскажете.
Песня-переделка на мотив "идет солдат по городу" отряда юных инспекторов движения.
Оригинал: У солдата выходной, пуговицы в ряд
               Ярче солнечного дня золотом горят
               Часовые на посту, в городе весна
               Проводи нас до ворот
               Товарищ старшина, товарищ старшина.
               Идет солдат по городу, по незнакомой улице
               И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла
               Не обижайтесь, девушки, но для солдата главное
               Чтобы его далекая, любимая ждала.
               А солдат попьет кваску, купит эскимо
               Никуда не торопясь, выйдет из кино.
               Карусель его помчит, музыкой звеня.
               И в запасе унего
               Останется полдня, останется полдня
               Идет солдат по городу, по незнакомой улице
               И от улыбок девичьих вся улица светла
               Не обижайтесь, девушки, но для солдата главное
               Чтобы его далекая, любимая ждала.
               где любимая живет, липы шелестят
               И садится в карусель не ее солдат
                Но другие ни к чему, все до одного.
                Если только верно ждешь
                Солдата своего, солдата своего.


Должно быть в таком ключе ( я воообще не пишу стихов!!! )
Мы отрядом в путь идем
Пуговицы в ряд
Ярче солнечного дня золотом горят
На посту стоим всегда в стужу и жару
Светофор наш лучший друг
Очень прошу откликнуться на просьбу по адресу mamloles@yandexru

----------


## Лев

> Должно быть в таком ключе ( я воообще не пишу стихов!!! )
> Мы отрядом в путь идем
> Пуговицы в ряд
> Ярче солнечного дня золотом горят
> На посту стоим всегда в стужу и жару
> Светофор наш лучший друг


Получается хорошо - вот и пиши в таком ключе:smile: :flower:

----------


## олесенок

Лев, тонны сарказма я уловила. Странно тогда называется раздел форума "помогу переделать текст песни", если на просьбы о помощи подобная реакция.:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Альбиночка007

спасибо конечно,просто днюха уже давно прошла,поэтому ещё за один день до днюхи,я написала что не надо))))ну всё равно спасибо

----------


## Лев

*олесенок*,
 Каждый "думает" в меру своей испорченности. Я вот не думал, что мою похвалу примут за сарказм...:frown:

----------


## супер девченка

привет всем, помогите переделать песню "ничего на свете лучше нету" на тему здоровый образ жизни

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
пожалуйста очень нужно

----------


## Лев

*супер девченка*,
 Песня из м/ф "Бременские музыканты"? Ориентировочно сюжет перечислить можно?

----------


## RaD81

Добрый день!
Идея моя в следующем: текст песни гр.Машина времени "Мой друг круче всех играет блюз" переделать на юбилей мужчины - 30 лет.
Исполнять будут 1 куплет - со слов жены, 2 - дочери, 3 - родителей и т.д.
Все это будет записываться в студии, петься, потом монтироваться в фильм и - подарок готов
Прошу вашей помощи в переделке этой песни.
Нужно от 
1. Жены (типо - муж мой Саша, любимый мой.
Он красивый и молодой....)
2. Дочери
3. Родителей
4. Бабушки
5. Сестер
6. Друзей
7. Коллег/подчиненных

О мужчине: Александр, 30 лет, банкир, любит спорт (бег и футбол), много друзей с университета, любит охоту и рыбалку, баню.
Любит вкусно поесть но следит за фигурой, любит шоколадки.
В детстве хотел стать строителем или черепашкой ниндзя
Ну.. и вообще он самый самый

Поможете??

----------


## наталья сергеевна

> Здраствуйте, помогите пожалуйста переделать песню Ани Лорак - Солнце. Очень красивая музыка,хотим спеть ее как заключительную на выпускном в школе, а красивых слов придумать не сможем... буду очень признательна, если кто-то отзовется на просьбу...
> 
> Кто приходит и заводит эти часы,
> Словно наших дней возводит солнце на весы -
> Дней до разлуки...
> Как мы жили - не ценили каждый светлый час,
> Мы с тобою позабыли все, что выше нас -
> Там, во вселенной...
> 
> ...


Привет! Попыталась переделать, что то получилось, подкорректировать немного нужно. Я тут накрутила, конечно, но главное начать. Кстати и пунктуационные знаки  порасставлять необходимо. Ах да, еще, я тут Ани Лорак  «Я вернусь» немножко помучала к последнему звонку себе, может пригодится!


         Ани Лорак «Солнце»
Кто приходит и заводит эти часы,
Словно наших дней возводит солнце на весы.
И вот  разлука...
Как мы жили, не ценили каждый светлый час,
Пролетели эти годы быстро так для нас
Час, во вселенной...

ПРИПЕВ:
И со школой расстаемся мы навсегда 
Это как с душой расстаться, жить без тебя
Мои друзья, учителя,
Я все отдам чтоб с ними быть всегда  навсегда.
Океаны расплескаться могут любя, 
Это как с душой расстаться жить без тебя
Мои друзья, учителя,
Я все отдам чтоб с ними быть всегда  навсегда.

Утром темным, днем холодным тихо вновь  войду,
Своего ребенка в школу к вам я приведу
Школа ведь вечна
 Все уроки, перемены наш звонок утих
Зазвенит теперь он снова для детей других
На перемены ...

ПРИПЕВ:

Кто приходит и заводит эти часы?..


  Ани Лорак  «Я вернусь»
Вот и настал и наш черед 
Жизнь повела нас всех вперед     
Остановить нельзя
Да мы уходим навсегда
Не забудем никогда
Вторым домом ты была

Припев:
Я вернусь, перелетной птицей
Ранним утром на крыльцо я приду опять к тебе
Я вернусь чтобы повториться
Повториться еще раз
Хоть на миг в твоей судьбе

Ты моя радость и беда
Рядом со мной была всегда
Мир без тебя так пуст
Просто я знаю школа есть
Оставляю сердце здесь
Я вернусь сюда вернусь
Припев:

----------


## NataFka11

*наталья сергеевна*,
Спасибо огромное, за то, что отозвались!! Мысль хорошая, мы еще добавим что-то свое и может быть получиться шедевр)))
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## V0l6ebnica

здравствуйте , помогите пожалуйста. У сестры свадьба 17 июня. Я бы хотела спеть ей песню. Невесту зовут Катя, жениха - Миша.
Очень бы хотелось песнб на мотив песни Алсу глаза в глаза (ну или на другую песню, но Алсу)
Глаза в глаза, ладонь в ладонь,
Дым по ветру, погас огонь.
Глаза в глаза, а по щеке
Слеза, как лодка по реке.

Ты молчишь, а я улыбаюсь,
Ночь по небу рассыпала искры,
Я то сплю, то опять просыпаюсь,
Ты такой мой далекий и близкий.

Желтый лист мне упал на ладони,
Желтый лист - капля лунного света,
Вот и все, это тихо уходит
Наше самое первое лето.

Глаза в глаза, ладонь в ладонь,
Дым по ветру, погас огонь.
Глаза в глаза, а по щеке
Слеза, как лодка по реке.

Спросишь ты, а я не отвечу,
Просто слов я найти не умею,
Знаешь, я помню каждую встречу,
Знаешь, я ни о чем не жалею.

Глаза в глаза, ладонь в ладонь,
Дым по ветру, погас огонь.
Глаза в глаза, а по щеке
Слеза, как лодка по реке.

Глаза в глаза...
Глаза в глаза...

Глаза в глаза, ладонь в ладонь,
Дым по ветру, погас огонь.
Глаза в глаза, а по щеке
Слеза, как лодка по реке.

Глаза в глаза...
Глаза в глаза...
Глаза в глаза...

жду отклика...

----------


## Дикий Ангел123

Всем привет! Помогите переделать песню на свадьбу "Мы желаем счастья Вам" или может уже есть какие-ниубдь передалнные песни для свадеб?!  скиньте пожалуйста! anna-belova08@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
может даже зарубежную! Будет очень классно!

----------


## Kissssss

Народ!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, переделать "Если хочешь остаться" Дискотеки Аварии на выпускной на финалку. Половина песни осталась. Кто поможет, сброшу свой текст. Очень нужно(((((( Буду признательна. _kis_@list.ru

----------


## ПЕРС_ОНА

Помогите пожалуйста переделать песню "Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам"
Девушке Ольге на 30 лет, подполковник юстиции, зам. начальника, дочка Ксюша, купила недавно собаку, мечтает у миникупере. спасибо огромное заранее...

----------


## stnick

Здравствуйте ! ПОМОГИТЕ!
Моему Папе исполняться 55 лет, есть у кого нибудь песня для папы, переделанные????? или вообще какие нибудь песни для Папы их так мало???

----------


## Лев

*stnick*,
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680

----------


## stnick

*Лев*, спасибо, но мне надо такую песенку каторую я могу спеть для папы

----------


## Лев

> Лев, спасибо, но мне надо такую песенку каторую я могу спеть для папы


Заходи, выбирай:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122331

----------


## stnick

spasibo no 4eto vse ne to! a peredelanyx net pesen spezialno dlja papy???

----------


## Лев

*stnick*,
 Поэтов много здесь в разделе,
 В любую тему заходи.
 Конкретно обращайся к Лене,
 А может Тане напиши...
 А так, как на деревню деду :Aga: ,
 То не надейся на победу...

Что это латиницей пишешь? Транслит не работает?

----------


## stnick

Работает, просто быстрей было написать латинскими ))))

----------


## Лев

> Работает, просто быстрей было написать латинскими ))))
> __________________


...а нам медленнеееееееееееее.......... читаааааатььььььььь....??? :Ha:

----------


## stnick

Ну ИЗВИНИТЕЕЕЕЕ!:wink:

----------


## Iron2007

помогите, пожалуйста, переделать песню (детскую или др.) на тему спасателей -пожарных.

----------


## Iron2007

Помогите, пожалуйста, переделать любую детскую песню на тему пожарных-спасателей.

----------


## Настя Миронова

ОООооочень срочно,спасайте!!!! нужно переделать три песенки:
1. Алегрова С днем рождения
2.Loreen – Euphoria
3.Jennet – Джаным
Тема: юбилей, 10 лет компании ОСТИН.
Корпоратив- 15 числа....чем быстрей тем лучше...чтоб еще текст подучить.
Заранее ПРЕОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
может как то Вам поможет еще такая инфа....:
Мой магазин находится в ТЦ Большевик, у нас центральное отделение, наш региональный дир.- Кольмиец Галина Ивановна, ген дир. Савельева Анна Юриевна...может где то вставите ... ОООооооочень жду Вашего ответа!.....

----------


## VALUSHA

Дорогие Мастерицы!!!!! может у кого есть переделанная песня на "Я люблю тебя Россия!??на юбилей женщины... буду очень признательна.

----------


## natali yana

Очень интересные переделки! А можно ли переделать текст на серьезный лад, например, для дня города?

----------


## Максим98

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Помогите,  пожалуйста,  переделать песню "Перемирие" группы ВиаГра для выпускного в школе.

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Помогите, пожалуйста, переделать песню "Перемирие" группы ВиаГра для выпускного в школе.


Максим! Загляни сначала сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138448 - ознакомься и напиши мне в личку.

----------


## iulianna

Здравствуйте, срочно нужна помощь в переделке песни слов (но не всей, а пару фраз только), мне нужно на завтра. Пожалуйста отпишитесь! помогите заменить слова "Свекровь" другими словами, подходящими по-смыслу и "Ты расскажешь, я пойму,
Кто, за что и почему -
Сына твоего так крепко любит… " Вот это тоже переделать.
Что-то у меня ничего не получается
(Свекровь зовут Тамара, но я её называю по имени отчеству Тамара Владимировна)
Песня исполняется ей на юбилей 55 лет (завтра у неё юбилей 28 февраля)

Может, вы ещё со стороны, как профессионал, посмотрите, что ещё переделать
вот ссылка на минус http://x-minus.org/track/155860/здра...ровь.html

вот ссылка на плюс: http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/zdra...milaa-svekrov/
Птицы в кронах хороводят
И земля апреля ждет,
Долгожданною весною
В гости к нам свекровь идет,
Я, раздвинув занавески,
Целый день на двор гляжу,
Как примерная невестка,
Я свекровь родную жду. 

Припев:
Ты не хмурь сердито бровь,
Моя милая свекровь.
Лучше сядем, все за ЧАШКОЙ ЧАЯ обсудим,
Ты расскажешь, я пойму,
Кто, за что и почему -
Сына твоего так крепко любит… 

2
Кто-то где-то, может, скажет
«Черт опять свекровь принес!» ,
Я ж - твои седины глажу,
Не стесняясь добрых слез
Я давно с тобой мечтала
Повидаться в выходной
Мамой ты второй мне стала
Детям – бабушкой родной. 

Припев.
3
И когда луна заглянет
Сквозь оконное стекло
И вокруг темнее станет,
Улыбнемся всем назло,
И дадим мы чувствам волю,
И, как водится, вдвоем,
Мы про нашу бабью долю,
Долю женскую споем. 

Припев:
Ты не хмурь сердито бровь,
Моя милая свекровь.
Лучше сядем, все за ЧАШКОЙ ЧАЯ обсудим,
Ты расскажешь, я пойму,
Кто, за что и почему -
Сына твоего так крепко любит…

----------


## foreman32

Помогите! Как можно переделать для свадьбы текст песни "Ветер" Успенской? 

Где-то листают старые газеты 
И в ожидании рассвета, 
Не гасят в комнатах огня. 

Где-то и тишина, и счастье где-то, 
И в этом мире места нету 
Ни для тебя, ни для меня. 

Ветер, по всей земле гуляет ветер, 
И не найти на целом свете 
Знакомых улиц и домов. 

Ветер, об этом знает только ветер, 
Что мы чужие на планете 
С коротким именем любовь. 

Снится всё то, чему уже не сбыться, 
И ветер пишет на странице 
Не то стихи, не то рассказ. 

Где-то звонки остались без ответа 
И два далёких силуэта, 
Напоминающие нас. 

Ветер, по всей земле гуляет ветер, 
И не найти на целом свете 
Знакомых улиц и домов. 

Ветер, об этом знает только ветер, 
Что мы чужие на планете 
С коротким именем любовь. 

Ветер, по всей земле гуляет ветер, 
И не найти на целом свете 
Знакомых улиц и домов. 

Ветер, об этом знает только ветер, 
Что мы чужие на планете 
С коротким именем любовь. 

Ветер, об этом знает только ветер, 
Что мы чужие на планете 
С коротким именем любовь.

----------


## Лев

> Помогите! Как можно переделать для свадьбы текст песни "Ветер" Успенской? 
> *Где-то бродили мы с тобой по свету
> И, в ожидании рассвета,
> Искал тебя, а ты меня.
> 
> Где-то и тишина, и счастье где-то,
> И нам казалось, в мире этом 
> Найду тебя, а ты меня.
> 
> ...


Вот так...

----------

MOPO (27.06.2016)

----------


## Лев

> Иина


Была девушка наивна
И звали её Иина :Grin:

----------


## Angel10121989

Здравствуйте хочу переделать слова песни Жасмин дежавю и головоломка на любовную тему чтоюб там были наши имена Сергей и Ирина

песня дежавю
Рассказало сегодня море
Мне одну из своих историй
Там, на ласковом побережье,
Где мы счастливы были, как прежде.
Будто нашей любви кораблик
Пристань нашёл свою...
А на тёплый песок льётся солнечный сок -
То ли сон, то ли дежавю!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.

Рассказало сегодня море
Мне немало всего, не спорю,
Только я промолчу об этом - 
Не открою тебе я секрета.
Всем печалям: «Аривидерчи!», -
Снова я говорю.
А на тёплый песок льётся солнечный сок -
То ли сон, то ли дежавю!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.

Аквамарин небес погас,
И зажёг огни для нас
Город моей мечты,
Где скажешь ты мне 
Сотни нежных фраз!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.  

пнсня головоломка
Как незаметно время пробежало,
 Его понять мы не успели толком,
 Ещё недолго солнце задержалось,
 И осени досталась счастья долька.

 Как было нам легко быть вместе летом,
 Как просто было всё и так понятно,
 У осени душа другого цвета,
 Когда же всё успело поменяться.

 Припев:
 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 И лето унесёт, как листья ветром,
 А мы его удерживать не станем,
 И будет только нам двоим заметно,
 Что мир как будто стал необитаем.

 Всё сказано уже, теперь всё ясно,
 Растаяли слова и позабылись,
 Но почему нам сны про лето снятся,
 А может, мы с тобой поторопились.

 Припев:
 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень.

 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень,
 Тёплая осень.

 Лето прошло меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень тёплая осень
 Тёплая осень...

здравствуйте помогите пдадуйса переделать песни Жасмин  Дежавю и Головоломка на льбовную тему чтоб там было про нас и были наши имена Сергей и Ирина 
песня головоломка
Как незаметно время пробежало,
 Его понять мы не успели толком,
 Ещё недолго солнце задержалось,
 И осени досталась счастья долька.

 Как было нам легко быть вместе летом,
 Как просто было всё и так понятно,
 У осени душа другого цвета,
 Когда же всё успело поменяться.

 Припев:
 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 И лето унесёт, как листья ветром,
 А мы его удерживать не станем,
 И будет только нам двоим заметно,
 Что мир как будто стал необитаем.

 Всё сказано уже, теперь всё ясно,
 Растаяли слова и позабылись,
 Но почему нам сны про лето снятся,
 А может, мы с тобой поторопились.

 Припев:
 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень.

 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Это любовь такая головоломка,
 Тёплого лета золотая уловка,
 Лето прошло, меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень.

 Тёплая осень, тёплая осень,
 Тёплая осень.

 Лето прошло меня одуматься просит
 Тёплая осень тёплая осень
 Тёплая осень...

песня дежавю
Рассказало сегодня море
Мне одну из своих историй
Там, на ласковом побережье,
Где мы счастливы были, как прежде.
Будто нашей любви кораблик
Пристань нашёл свою...
А на тёплый песок льётся солнечный сок -
То ли сон, то ли дежавю!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.

Рассказало сегодня море
Мне немало всего, не спорю,
Только я промолчу об этом - 
Не открою тебе я секрета.
Всем печалям: «Аривидерчи!», -
Снова я говорю.
А на тёплый песок льётся солнечный сок -
То ли сон, то ли дежавю!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.

Аквамарин небес погас,
И зажёг огни для нас
Город моей мечты,
Где скажешь ты мне 
Сотни нежных фраз!

Дежавю - это я с тобой,
Дежавю - это наш пароль,
Дежавю - это губ нектар,
Твой поцелуй - пожар.
Дежавю - это наш полёт,
Дежавю - и душа поёт,
Разноцветных огней моря, 
И жизнь моя для тебя.

----------


## кристина ................

Помогите переделать песню 
Мурат Тхагалегов – едим едим в соседние село на дискатеку..
НА ТЕМУ ДЕНЬ ПЕРВОКУРСНИКОВ.. колледж железнодорожников...группа вагонники 
СРОЧНО!!!!

----------


## Irina17

скоро день учителя и хотелось сделать пародию на всем известную песню Егора Крида)) 
Я пыталась сама переделать, но что-то у меня не очень получается... 
Припев можно оставить тот же)) 
заранее спасибо!) 
примерное число до 12-15 сентября

----------


## alinagorbatenko12

Здраствуйте, мне очень нужна Ваша помощь. Надо переделать песню, на тему лицей. Буду вам очень очень благодарна, если вы сможете помочь :Tender: 
Мы не знали друг друга до этого лета                                   
Мы болтались по свету - земле и воде
И совершенно случайно мы взяли билеты
На соседние кресла на большой высоте

И мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло
Мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло

И ровно месяц уже мы просыпаемся вместе
Даже если уснули в разных местах
Мы идем ставить кофе под Элвиса Пресли
Кофе сбежал про Propellerheads, ах

И мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло
Мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло

И может быть ты не стала звездой в Голливуде
Не выходишь на подиум в нижнем белье
У тебя не берут автографы люди
И поешь ты чуть тише, чем Монсеррат Кабалье

Ну и я, слава Богу, ни Рикки ни Мартин
Не выдвигался на Оскар
Французам не забивал
Моим именем не назван город на карте,
Но задернуты шторы и разложен диван

И мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло
Мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло

Я наяву вижу то, что многим даже не снилось
Не являлось под кайфом,
Не стучалось в стекло
Мое сердце остановилось
Отдышалось немного
И снова пошло

Мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло
Мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло

И мое сердце astalavista
Мое сердце замерло
И мое сердце остановилось
Мое сердце замерло

----------


## Анастасия 14

Можете помочь передлать песню Жанны Фриске "Малинки,малинки", только туда вставить что-ниьудь про школу?! Очень надо

----------


## Just22

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста переделать песню Мы желаем счастья вам. К юбилею ПФР 25 лет.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## прио

Вы из какого города?

----------


## klimaS

*Sens*, Пожалуйста, переделайте слова  выпускникам школы от родителей
Длинное фирмовое пальто
Смелую улыбку Бельмондо
И духи французские для дам
Ты выбираешь сам

Уютный дом своей семье
И свою дорогу на земле
И попутный ветер парусам
Ты выбираешь сам

Лестницу к небесам ты выбираешь сам
Время к своим часам ты выбираешь сам
Связку ключей к сердцам ты выбираешь сам
И для души бальзам ты выбираешь сам

Сорванные с неба грозди звезд
И удачу, что поймал за хвост
И свою любовь не по годам
Ты выбираешь сам

Только ты не удивишь меня
Не сведешь безумствами с ума
Птицу счастья завтрашнего дня
Я выберу сама

Лестницу к небесам ты выбираешь сам
Время к своим часам ты выбираешь сам
Связку ключей к сердцам ты выбираешь сам
И для души бальзам ты выбираешь сам

----------


## марикон0176

помогите переделать песню Л.Сенчиной "Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте..." на открытие фестиваля детского творчества "Весення капель" Этот фестиваль уже 6 по счету хочется что то новое, но сочинительство не мой конек!

----------


## glili1393

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Помогите пожалуйста переделать песьню от лица невесты. 
Огоньки – светлячки золотые
Ярким светом сегодня зажглись
К молодым, на свадьбу родные
И друзья близкие собрались

Вижу здесь я знакомые лица
Взгляд гостей обращён к молодым
И хочу я друзья, обратится
В этот день торжественный к ним
Припев:
Вам шагать рука об руку вместе
Для вас отныне дорога одна
Были вы, жених и невеста
А теперь стали муж и жена
И бокал я за то поднимаю
Что бы вас, не коснулась беда
И от чистого сердца желаю
Вам любовь сохранить навсегда
Куплет 2
Счастье, радости вам молодые
А печаль навсегда позабыть
Как цветов ненаглядных букеты
Жизнь вам так же, красиво прожить

Пусть любовь вас двоих окрыляет
Дети радуют ваши сердца
И преград ни когда пусть не знает
Ваша долгая жизнь, до конца
Припев:

----------


## татуся

Помогите пожалуйста переделать песню Ваенга Желаю,для день Рождения ....
Именинницу зовут Лариса.
Спасибо заранее большое!!!

----------


## KiSSULka

помогите пожалуйста переделать песню из Сышишьшоу. нам на соревнования. у нас команда девочек и нужно обращения к пацанам ,ну тоесть к соперникам. помогите очень срочно во вторник выступать

----------


## Аннунциата

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Привет.Здорово!! Помоги мне пожалуйста с переделкой песни Кая Метова "Потише №2", на тему выпускного мальчишек из СВУ(суворовское военное училище)

----------


## Аннунциата

Пожалуйста, помогите с переделкой))я не знаю как тут отвечать и получать сообщения, напишите в вотсап или вайбер 89215777603

----------


## Курица

> Помоги мне пожалуйста с переделкой песни Кая Метова "Потише №2", на тему выпускного мальчишек из СВУ(суворовское военное училище)





> Пожалуйста, помогите с переделкой))я не знаю как тут отвечать и получать сообщения, напишите в вотсап или вайбер 89215777603


*Аннунциата*, я думаю, что Аня СЕНС не сможет тебе помочь, так как её последняя активность  на форуме - 01.12.2016 в  19:26.




> в вотсап или вайбер


она тебе тоже не сможет написать, она с Украины.

Если Вам всё же нужна помощь, то по вопросу песни-переделки вы можете обратиться к Галине Ганиной, напишите ей, вот ссылка на её личку:http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=351112

----------

Ганина Галина (23.03.2017)

----------


## Каті

Хочу переробити пісню на виступ команди Дружини Юних Пожежників

Каждый вечер вечер наступает вдруууг!
Если делать нечего тебе, мой друг,
Если делать нечего тебе, мой друг,
Если ты от жизни от своей устал,
Может быть заглянешь в наш Вечерний квартааал!!!

Здесь сияют витрины,
И горят фонари,
Здесь сигналят машины
От зари да зари
Здесь красотки танцуют,
Здесь всегда полный зал,
Здесь девчонки целуют
Даже если устал
Здесь всегда зажигает
Наш Вечерний квартааал!!!

----------


## lucy4kaa

*Sens*, Здравствуйте! А английскую песню сможете переделать? На русский текст, чтобы в рифму...Пример Whitney Houston - Run to You.

----------


## Кристино

Здравствуйте) Помогите переделать песню на последний звонок (студенческая) Ирина Дубцова и Леонид Руденко- Москва Нева

----------


## anna1041

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста переделать песню "Мы на стиле" для выпускников танцевального коллектива.Если что коллектив называется "Стиль"

----------


## ekalavr

Здравствуйте . Нужна песня для праздника  день здоровья. Помогите переделать,  пожалуйста!

----------


## olesya86

Здравствуйте , помогите пожалуйста переделать песню "ориентация север" друзья уезжают в Питер,  На тему припев : ориентация Питер. мы хотим за вас выпить... мыслей больше нет)))

----------


## Soloveuka

Здравствуйте помогите пожалуйста  переделать песню "краски" мой старший брат сегодня женится. У младшего  брата свадьба хочу спеть песню или може посоветуете еще какую нибудь песню.

----------


## елена79

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР. МОЖЕТ ПОМОЖЕТЕ ПРИДУМАТЬ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ ПЕСНИ. НУЖЕН ЕЩЁ КУПЛЕТ И ПРИПЕВ.

1.Нынче твой юбилей завод
   И тебе мы поём.
   Как нам дружно живётся всем
   В коллективе большом.
   Все заказы пусть без проблем,
  Производство растёт
  И хотим мы поднять бокал
  За любимый завод

Припев;
За заказы объемные,
И за тендеры новые,
За продукцию годную,
И за прибыль огромную.
Не страшны конкуренты нам,
Ведь ты лучший, ты знаешь сам!
Процветай и расти завод,
Наш родной « ЭЛЕКОНД»


2.Всех коллег и сотрудников,
   Мы поздравить хотим,
   Ведь число юбилейное,
   Мы гордимся все им.
   И пускай не всегда легко,
   Но мы верим в тебя,
   За тебя, наш родной завод.
   Поднимаем бокал!

----------


## Вадим123456

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Сигаpета мелькает во тьме, 
Ветеp пепел в лицо швыpнyл мне. 
И обyгленный фильтp на пальцах мне оставил ожо-о-о-ог... 
Скpипнyв сталью, откpылася двеpь. 
Ты идешь, ты моя тепе-е-еpь, 
Я пpиятнyю дpожь ощyщаю с головы до ног... 

Ты со мною забyдь обо всем. 
Эта ночь нам покажется сном. 
Я возьмy тебя и пpижмy как pоднyю дочь! 
Hас окyтает дым сигаpет. 
Ты yйдешь, как настанет pассвет. 
И следы на постели напомнят пpо счастливyю ночь. 

Эpотичный лyнный свет 
Запpетит сказать тебе "нет". 
И опyстится плавно на пол все твое белье-о-о-о. 
Шyм деpевьев и ветеp ночной 
Стон заглyшат твой и мой 
И биение сеpдца, пылающего адским огнем! 

Ты со мною забyдь обо всем. 
Эта ночь нам покажется сном. 
Я возьмy тебя и пpижмy как pоднyю дочь! 
Hас окyтает дым сигаpет. 
Ты yйдешь, как настанет pассвет. 
И следы на постели напомнят пpо счастливyю ночь. 

Твои бедpа - сиянье лyны - 
Так пpекpасны и мне так нyжны. 
Кpовь тяжелым напоpом yдаpит пpямо в сеpдце мне. 
Гpyди плавно качнyтся в ночи. 
Слышишь, как мое сеpдце стyчит. 
Два пылающих тела сольются в ночной тишине! 

Ты со мною забyдь обо всем. 
Эта ночь нам покажется сном. 
Я возьмy тебя и пpижмy как pоднyю дочь! 
Hас окyтает дым сигаpет. 
Ты yйдешь, как настанет pассвет. 
И следы на постели напомнят пpо счастливyю ночь.

----------


## PETR KRAVCHUK

Добрый день! Помогите переделать любую песню , чтобы текст был приближен к теме инженерная сантехника (фильтр, трубы, насосы, муфты, тройники) для компании.

----------


## АнонД

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Нужно переделать песню T1One & I Nur - Почему так больно... на последний звонок, выпускной, или на урок математики

----------


## Тино4ка

> Кому нужно переделать текст известной песни до неузнаваемости   - пишите.


Добрый день, нужна помощь в переделке песни "Будущее за нами" к 90летию техникума

Открывая глаза на рассвете 
Видим чистые мы небеса 
И веселый, попутный ветер 
Гонит наши вперед паруса. 
Ты же молод, ты полон силы 
Ты способен вести за собой 
И с тобою твоя Россия 
Та страна, что гордиться тобой 
Пр-ев. 
Эй, друг, смелей не робей 
Сделай все своими руками 
В нашей жизни, так много путей 
Ты все их сможешь пройти 
Эй, друг смелей не робей 
Будущее за нами 
Миллионы счастливых людей 
С ними тебе по пути 

Мы с тобою живем на огромной 
Богом хранимой земле 
Добрых дел порождая волны 
Заполняй пустоты морей 
Вспомни подвиг дедов бессмертный 
Честь и память о прошлом храни 
И возвысится флаг трехцветный 
Ты держи его не урони. 
Пр-ев. 
3-я,часть 
------------ 
Закаты рассветы, поля цвета лета 
Россия ты центр огромной планеты 
Листвы цвет осенний Пушкин, Есенин 
Все то, чем сердцу нельзя не согреться 
И глядя вперед, раздвигая границы 
К новым вершинам ты должен стремится 
Придет с нами мощь, придет с нами сила 
Мы вместе страна, мы вместе Россия. 
Пр-ев. 2раза 
Миллионы счастливых людей, С ними тебе по пути.

----------


## Vasilisa_

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.
Как всегда форс мажорные обстоятельства с подготовкой к Дню Победы, НУЖНА ВАША СТОЧНАЯ ПОМОЩЬ, надеюсь на ваш понимание!!!
Готовим концертную программу "Поезд Победы" - возвращение домой с победой, нужна связка (сценка, стихотворение, диалог) про поезд (история в поезде или на станции, вокзале), ПОМОГИТЕ, может у кого нибудь наработки, зарисовки есть?

----------


## Sveta896

Друзья, срочно нужна помощь. Переделать песню Леди Совершенство (Мери Попинс) на выпускной учительнице. 4 класс. Это наша первая учительница,  и у неё первый выпуск. Зовут Вита. Спасибо
Леди Совершенство
Кто от шпильки до булавки,
Кто от туфелек до шляпки
Элегантность сама?
От меня без ума
И весьма почтенный
Джентельмен седой,
И мальчишка рябой.
И когда легко и просто
Выхожу на перекресток,
Сто автобусов в ряд
Неподвижно стоят
И гудят машины -
Красоте салют.
Леди, как вас зовут?
Мэри, леди Мэри.
Мэри, леди Мэри.
Вы само совершенство,
Вы само совершенство
От улыбки до жестов
Выше всяких похвал!
Ах какое блаженство,
Ах какое блаженство
Знать, что я совершенство,
Знать что я - идеал!
Мэри, леди Мэри,
Мэри, леди Мэри!
Мэри!
Кто ангины и простуды
Лечит лучше чем микстуры?
И легко без затей
Лучше всяких врачей
Всех людей спасает
Летом и зимой
Лишь улыбкой одной?
Дети могут стать взрослее,
Только я не постарею.
И опять, и опять
Будут все вспоминать
И мечтать о встрече
Пусть пройдут года.
Не забыть никогда:
Мэри, леди Мэри...

----------

